# Is the Prada Re-Edition Nylon bag worth the purchase?



## luxurylover7

I have been eyeing this bag in both black and nude every single day now and can't seem to get it off my mind. I'm definitely attracted to the thick strap that can be worn cross body or as a belt, along with the chain strap for a dressier alternative. But, I haven't seen a ton of reviews on this bag so I'm unsure if it is worth the purchase. I'm contemplating on selling my medium loulou in black with silver hardware to purchase the prada re-edition but am worried I may regret it in the future. Just wanted to know your thoughts before I decide to take action lol 

Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

The Re-Edition Nylon seems to be quite a popular bag, given the current Back to the 90s trend. I don't think I've heard any particularly bad reviews. 

Regarding selling a Loulou to finance this purchase... Are you sure you like nylon bags? If you like them, then I guess, sure. 

Personally, I'm not a fan of nylon, no matter how carefree and lightweight it is, and I wouldn't trade a Loulou for this in a million years. But I imagine this would be an unpopular opinion


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just walked pass someone on a crowded sidewalk that had this bag on. My attention was drawn to the big square pouch just dangling off the front strap. Like the shape and style of the bag minus the pouch hanging off the front strap. I would not pay full retail price for a Prada nylon bag unless I am getting some type of discount off on the bag.


----------



## MarkWoo

You can search it on YouTube. There is ton review of this bag.  I prefer the one that Kendall Jenner wears a lot though. This one is a little bit busy to me.


----------



## ghoulish

I purchased this bag last week and am so far quite enjoying it. All of the piping is made of saffiano leather, which I'm sure will only add to the durability of the bag. I love that the chain and strap are easily detachable. I can switch up whichever way I want to wear it! I'm a fan of canvas and nylon since they're more lightweight, durable and casual looking (my wardrobe is very casual, so it suits my lifestyle well).

That being said, it is a very trendy bag and I don't necessarily see it standing the test of time. If you're already thinking you might regret selling your Loulou to fund this one, then I would say to hang onto it and don't sell.


----------



## chillichocobo

balenciamags said:


> I purchased this bag last week and am so far quite enjoying it. All of the piping is made of saffiano leather, which I'm sure will only add to the durability of the bag. I love that the chain and strap are easily detachable. I can switch up whichever way I want to wear it! I'm a fan of canvas and nylon since they're more lightweight, durable and casual looking (my wardrobe is very casual, so it suits my lifestyle well).
> 
> That being said, it is a very trendy bag and I don't necessarily see it standing the test of time. If you're already thinking you might regret selling your Loulou to fund this one, then I would say to hang onto it and don't sell.



Hello,

I'd just like to ask, which color did you get? I'm planning to buy the regular shoulder bag (not the multi) in nude, but I'm confused as to which strap to get (either the one with the fabric strap or leather strap). The fabric strap looks better because it's thicker and it pops out more but I'm just thinking also about the long-term wear like if it'll get dirty quicker and if it'd be harder to clean.


----------



## nashpoo

I'm strictly a Chanel girl, but I just bought this bag in three colors!! I'm obsessed with it. It looks better in real life imo.. I prefer it over the Lou Lou as long as your things fit inside. When I first saw this bag a few months ago I hated it, but it started to grow on me and I finally decided to pull the trigger.

The nude is gorgeous! I used a personal shopper in Australia to locate the baby blue.. I also ordered it in pink. Trust me, you'll love it!


----------



## nashpoo

chillichocobo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd just like to ask, which color did you get? I'm planning to buy the regular shoulder bag (not the multi) in nude, but I'm confused as to which strap to get (either the one with the fabric strap or leather strap). The fabric strap looks better because it's thicker and it pops out more but I'm just thinking also about the long-term wear like if it'll get dirty quicker and if it'd be harder to clean.


Definitely get the one with the fabric strap, much cuter imo!


----------



## ghoulish

chillichocobo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd just like to ask, which color did you get? I'm planning to buy the regular shoulder bag (not the multi) in nude, but I'm confused as to which strap to get (either the one with the fabric strap or leather strap). The fabric strap looks better because it's thicker and it pops out more but I'm just thinking also about the long-term wear like if it'll get dirty quicker and if it'd be harder to clean.


Hi! I own it in black. I would also recommend going with the fabric strap as it wears more comfortably (imo) and it's held up incredibly well. I've used this bag daily for the last 2 months and it looks as great as the day it came home with me!


----------



## luxurylover7

nashpoo said:


> I'm strictly a Chanel girl, but I just bought this bag in three colors!! I'm obsessed with it. It looks better in real life imo.. I prefer it over the Lou Lou as long as your things fit inside. When I first saw this bag a few months ago I hated it, but it started to grow on me and I finally decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> The nude is gorgeous! I used a personal shopper in Australia to locate the baby blue.. I also ordered it in pink. Trust me, you'll love it!



 Wowwww I was gravitating towards the nude but now I'm really feeling the baby blue too! You're making me want both colours haha. Still debating on whether I should get this or the lv pochette accessories... decisions, decisions.


----------



## nashpoo

luxurylover7 said:


> Wowwww I was gravitating towards the nude but now I'm really feeling the baby blue too! You're making me want both colours haha. Still debating on whether I should get this or the lv pochette accessories... decisions, decisions.


The nude is such a pretty neutral! I'm normally not a huge fan of beige purses but the tone of the prada is really fresh. I just opened my blue one and OMG YOU NEED!! the blue is really limited so I def recommend getting it if you love!!

The lv is also cute but I heard more people prefer the prada over it. There's a bunch of videos on YouTube comparing the two


----------



## nashpoo

The pink is really cute too!


----------



## bunnyd

I just ordered the re-edition 2005 a few hours ago. I’m so excited to get it! I had previously ordered the 2000 but realized I prefer crossbody bags more so I ended up returning it. I’ll let you know how it is when I get it


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

nashpoo said:


> I'm strictly a Chanel girl, but I just bought this bag in three colors!! I'm obsessed with it. It looks better in real life imo.. I prefer it over the Lou Lou as long as your things fit inside. When I first saw this bag a few months ago I hated it, but it started to grow on me and I finally decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> The nude is gorgeous! I used a personal shopper in Australia to locate the baby blue.. I also ordered it in pink. Trust me, you'll love it!



SOOOO cute on you! I see it in several colors online... I want it in navy but it’s out of stock.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

bunnyd said:


> I just ordered the re-edition 2005 a few hours ago. I’m so excited to get it! I had previously ordered the 2000 but realized I prefer crossbody bags more so I ended up returning it. I’ll let you know how it is when I get it



You were able to order it online to be shipped to you?


----------



## nashpoo

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> SOOOO cute on you! I see it in several colors online... I want it in navy but it’s out of stock.


I saw one of my SA ar Saks post the navy! Your best bet is to order it directly through a sales associate. Their online ordering is kinda eh right now.. Took them 3 weeks to cancel mt order because the pink was out of stock. Orrr you can purchase through a personal shopper in Australia! I ended up paying a few dollars less that route because of the exchange rate


----------



## bunnyd

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> You were able to order it online to be shipped to you?



Yes it just shipped today, so fast! If it allows you to add it to your cart and let’s you check out, get it! I heard from several people on YouTube who bought it that they randomly add it back to the site during certain times of the day and then some days they remove it from the site, so I guess it must be true.


----------



## bunnyd

nashpoo said:


> I saw one of my SA ar Saks post the navy! Your best bet is to order it directly through a sales associate. Their online ordering is kinda eh right now.. Took them 3 weeks to cancel mt order because the pink was out of stock. Orrr you can purchase through a personal shopper in Australia! I ended up paying a few dollars less that route because of the exchange rate



Oh weird! When I called them they said it wouldn’t have let me purchase it if it wasn’t in stock


----------



## nashpoo

bunnyd said:


> Oh weird! When I called them they said it wouldn’t have let me purchase it if it wasn’t in stock


Weird right!? I think they oversold the pink because it was only available to buy on the site for a few days  They were trying to get it transferred from another location but it ended up being sold out! But it all worked out in the end haha.

Let us know if you love yours when you get it!!! I'm excited for you


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

nashpoo said:


> I saw one of my SA ar Saks post the navy! Your best bet is to order it directly through a sales associate. Their online ordering is kinda eh right now.. Took them 3 weeks to cancel mt order because the pink was out of stock. Orrr you can purchase through a personal shopper in Australia! I ended up paying a few dollars less that route because of the exchange rate



I don’t have an SA... This would be my first 4-figure bag purchase.   Part of me wants to be responsible, put money aside each paycheck, and get it for myself as a birthday present (in August). But the fact that it’s not in stock makes me want it more, lol! If it pops up on the site before then, I’ll probably buy it and try not to open it til my birthday, lol.


----------



## nashpoo

So fun!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

nashpoo said:


> So fun!



Love both colors! Do you mind telling me how wide the strap is for these bags?


----------



## bunnyd

nashpoo said:


> So fun!



sooo I just got my bag today, and the short shoulder chain is VERY tarnished looking...is this normal? The hook for the wide fabric strap is super shiny doesn’t match the tarnished short chain. Also the one I got seemed like it was used


----------



## nashpoo

bunnyd said:


> sooo I just got my bag today, and the short shoulder chain is VERY tarnished looking...is this normal? The hook for the wide fabric strap is super shiny doesn’t match the tarnished short chain. Also the one I got seemed like it was used


Yes I noticed the same thing!! I think they're all like that. It's not discolored right? Just scratchy? So weird because all three of mine came with the chain wrapped in a dust bag still but I isn't as smooth as the hooks


----------



## jzxjzx845

nashpoo said:


> So fun!



these are beautiful! amazing purchase ❤️


----------



## victoroliveira

My SA sent me this today. It's pretty much like the mens version of it!
I'm still debating..


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

bunnyd said:


> sooo I just got my bag today, and the short shoulder chain is VERY tarnished looking...is this normal? The hook for the wide fabric strap is super shiny doesn’t match the tarnished short chain. Also the one I got seemed like it was used



Do you have photos?


----------



## nashpoo

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Do you have photos?


Hopefully you can see here!


----------



## ghoulish

victoroliveira said:


> My SA sent me this today. It's pretty much like the mens version of it!
> I'm still debating..


Ooh I love this!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

nashpoo said:


> Hopefully you can see here!



Interesting! It’s like they used a different metal on the chain!


----------



## bunnyd

Forgot to post a pic. She’s soooo pretty


----------



## bunnyd

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Interesting! It’s like they used a different metal on the chain!



yeah I called them and they said they purposely did that to give it a “vintage feel” so I’m glad I didn’t just get a bad bag lol. I posted a pic of the difference in the chains. But the bag is honestly even cuter in person, the Nylon is so sparkly in the sun!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

bunnyd said:


> yeah I called them and they said they purposely did that to give it a “vintage feel” so I’m glad I didn’t just get a bad bag lol. I posted a pic of the difference in the chains. But the bag is honestly even cuter in person, the Nylon is so sparkly in the sun!



Gotcha... I was doing my research and noticed that the metals even looked different in a review video, lol. Glad to know that choice was intentional... it’s kinda weird, but I guess they figured we wouldn’t be using the chain and the strap simultaneously...?


----------



## victoroliveira

victoroliveira said:


> My SA sent me this today. It's pretty much like the mens version of it!
> I'm still debating..


bought it.. can't wait to arrive!


----------



## jessiet

Hi ladies,

i managed to get my hands on the re-edition in a prada store and I’m noticing now that my strap does not have the “prada” imprint all throughout the crossbody strap..have they made a change?

i got the black version if it helps


----------



## averagejoe

victoroliveira said:


> bought it.. can't wait to arrive!


Wow! You're on a Prada roll here!


----------



## nashpoo

jessiet said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> i managed to get my hands on the re-edition in a prada store and I’m noticing now that my strap does not have the “prada” imprint all throughout the crossbody strap..have they made a change?
> 
> i got the black version if it helps


Do you have a picture? That's kinda weird!!


----------



## victoroliveira

averagejoe said:


> Wow! You're on a Prada roll here!


Oh god, I know.. but this one was a very special offer from my SA. They only received this bag in the whole country and he was very kind to text me when it arrived and I didn’t even mentioned that was on my wishlist. I was a little on the fence with this since it is kinda expensive for nylon but I think it’s going to be practical, especially for cleaning with all this covid chaos. And since the case numbers are only going higher here and no one is respecting the quarantine, I probably won’t be able to travel this year, so I’m making it up.


----------



## averagejoe

victoroliveira said:


> Oh god, I know.. but this one was a very special offer from my SA. They only received this bag in the whole country and he was very kind to text me when it arrived and I didn’t even mentioned that was on my wishlist. I was a little on the fence with this since it is kinda expensive for nylon but I think it’s going to be practical, especially for cleaning with all this covid chaos. And since the case numbers are only going higher here and no one is respecting the quarantine, I probably won’t be able to travel this year, so I’m making it up.


Yes, nylon cross-body bags seem better with all the hand-sanitizer use. Please share modelling shots when you receive this!


----------



## victoroliveira

averagejoe said:


> Yes, nylon cross-body bags seem better with all the hand-sanitizer use. Please share modelling shots when you receive this!


I will! They shipped today


----------



## jessiet

nashpoo said:


> Do you have a picture? That's kinda weird!!



yes here is it! I purchased it in store, so it nearly impossible for it to be inauthentic.. I just find it odd that they would change the strap to have less branding!

I know it’s hard to see on the black bag, but the prada logo is only under the pouch and the rest of the strap is bare


----------



## victoroliveira

It has arrived!
I must say that I was a little worried if was going to like it or not, there's not many pictures of this bag out there and in the website they don't seem as luxe as it is in real life.
But when I opened the box.. love at the first sight. 
It's kinda structured which I really like, and since it's nylon it's very care free and easy to clean.


----------



## ghoulish

victoroliveira said:


> It has arrived!
> I must say that I was a little worried if was going to like it or not, there's not many pictures of this bag out there and in the website they don't seem as luxe as it is in real life.
> But when I opened the box.. love at the first sight.
> It's kinda structured which I really like, and since it's nylon it's very care free and easy to clean.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768047
> View attachment 4768048
> View attachment 4768054


Oh, it looks great on you! Enjoy it!


----------



## ghoulish

jessiet said:


> yes here is it! I purchased it in store, so it nearly impossible for it to be inauthentic.. I just find it odd that they would change the strap to have less branding!
> 
> I know it’s hard to see on the black bag, but the prada logo is only under the pouch and the rest of the strap is bare



That is strange the Prada logo is only stamped on there once, under the pouch. That being said, everything else looks normal to me, perhaps it's just the luck of the draw on how the fabric was cut?


----------



## jessiet

victoroliveira said:


> It has arrived!
> I must say that I was a little worried if was going to like it or not, there's not many pictures of this bag out there and in the website they don't seem as luxe as it is in real life.
> But when I opened the box.. love at the first sight.
> It's kinda structured which I really like, and since it's nylon it's very care free and easy to clean.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768047
> View attachment 4768048
> View attachment 4768054


Looks amazing! Enjoy


----------



## jessiet

balenciamags said:


> That is strange the Prada logo is only stamped on there once, under the pouch. That being said, everything else looks normal to me, perhaps it's just the luck of the draw on how the fabric was cut?



i called prada customer service and they make 2 different straps for the re-edition! The charge the same price but one strap have the logo all over and the other only has it under the pouch.

i messaged my SA to get it changed


----------



## ghoulish

jessiet said:


> i called prada customer service and they make 2 different straps for the re-edition! The charge the same price but one strap have the logo all over and the other only has it under the pouch.
> 
> i messaged my SA to get it changed


Good to know!


----------



## Cjq3018

Hi there! also received my prada re edition and mine also only says prada once on the strap. Did you have to pay to ship it back?


----------



## Megs

I want the Reedition 2005! Especially post COVID, I feel like it would be the best bag - easy to clean, easy for hands free use!


----------



## Pinoychopsticks

I bought my re edition for the same purpose after ruining my fendi mini peekaboo when I used it during an errand  i dont even know how it got stained


----------



## Ssxo

I have the black one and i love it, i actually only wear it without the strap because i find it easier to style that way. I suggest you get it asap because it’s price keeps increasing (when i bought it it was the day of the first increase which was 1250 and now I’ve seen it on the site for 1290 and i wouldnt be surprise if it goes up again in a few months). I also just ordered the beige one but in the mini version that’s on their website (with the chain strap not the fabric strap) and im sure i’ll love that too!


----------



## jessiet

Ssxo said:


> I have the black one and i love it, i actually only wear it without the strap because i find it easier to style that way. I suggest you get it asap because it’s price keeps increasing (when i bought it it was the day of the first increase which was 1250 and now I’ve seen it on the site for 1290 and i wouldnt be surprise if it goes up again in a few months). I also just ordered the beige one but in the mini version that’s on their website (with the chain strap not the fabric strap) and im sure i’ll love that too!



i totally agree, I just got my hands on the beige and black and they are super versatile!


----------



## jessiet

Speaking of the beige is ATB for anyone searching


----------



## LVtingting

My SA sent me this photo of this Re-Edition 2000 double zip and I jumped on it. Love everything about it but felt the shoulder strap is short for me even though I’m only 5’2. Wondering if anyone find these Re-Edition straps are too short? My SA told me they are wearing these crossbody “short” style in Europe now?!


----------



## LVtingting

nashpoo said:


> I'm strictly a Chanel girl, but I just bought this bag in three colors!! I'm obsessed with it. It looks better in real life imo.. I prefer it over the Lou Lou as long as your things fit inside. When I first saw this bag a few months ago I hated it, but it started to grow on me and I finally decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> The nude is gorgeous! I used a personal shopper in Australia to locate the baby blue.. I also ordered it in pink. Trust me, you'll love it!


These looks AMAZING on you! 
Do you mind tell me how tall you are and do you find the shoulder straps too short? Are you using the longest setting?


----------



## jessiet

LVtingting said:


> My SA sent me this photo of this Re-Edition 2000 double zip and I jumped on it. Love everything about it but felt the shoulder strap is short for me even though I’m only 5’2. Wondering if anyone find these Re-Edition straps are too short? My SA told me they are wearing these crossbody “short” style in Europe now?!
> 
> View attachment 4780685



it seems to be the same strap as the 2005 re-edition, it’s adjustable. I’m 5’10 and I can make it sit crossbody perfectly


----------



## victoroliveira

jessiet said:


> it seems to be the same strap as the 2005 re-edition, it’s adjustable. I’m 5’10 and I can make it sit crossbody perfectly


I think all the straps are the same. I'm 5.5 and works perfectly too.


----------



## nashpoo

LVtingting said:


> These looks AMAZING on you!
> Do you mind tell me how tall you are and do you find the shoulder straps too short? Are you using the longest setting?


Thank you! I'm 5'2" and I still had room to lengthen the strap it seems like it'll fit most heights really !


----------



## labellusting

Ssxo said:


> I have the black one and i love it, i actually only wear it without the strap because i find it easier to style that way. I suggest you get it asap because it’s price keeps increasing (when i bought it it was the day of the first increase which was 1250 and now I’ve seen it on the site for 1290 and i wouldnt be surprise if it goes up again in a few months). I also just ordered the beige one but in the mini version that’s on their website (with the chain strap not the fabric strap) and im sure i’ll love that too!



Hi! Is this the one you got? I’m dying to check it out, and see what fits inside!


----------



## LVtingting

jessiet said:


> it seems to be the same strap as the 2005 re-edition, it’s adjustable. I’m 5’10 and I can make it sit crossbody perfectly





victoroliveira said:


> I think all the straps are the same. I'm 5.5 and works perfectly too.





nashpoo said:


> Thank you! I'm 5'2" and I still had room to lengthen the strap it seems like it'll fit most heights really !


Thank you for all the response I know I can always count on my fellows here at tpf. Just wondering about crossbody styles is it better on chest, waist or hips?! Not sure what or how should I style these types nylon casual look


----------



## dropsofjupiter

labellusting said:


> Hi! Is this the one you got? I’m dying to check it out, and see what fits inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780744



I believe OP is talking about a different bag but I was super interested in this too and asked about it in store. But the SA told me that it's very tiny - about the size of an LV mini pochette!


----------



## labellusting

n3w2luxury said:


> I believe OP is talking about a different bag but I was super interested in this too and asked about it in store. But the SA told me that it's very tiny - about the size of an LV mini pochette!


My SA sent a photo, it’s so adorable!!! The phone looks bigger than the bag though lol


----------



## ghoulish

LVtingting said:


> Thank you for all the response I know I can always count on my fellows here at tpf. Just wondering about crossbody styles is it better on chest, waist or hips?! Not sure what or how should I style these types nylon casual look


Personally, I prefer this bag to hit right at or slightly below my waist. Feels comfortable there and looks super cute!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

jessiet said:


> it seems to be the same strap as the 2005 re-edition, it’s adjustable. I’m 5’10 and I can make it sit crossbody perfectly



That’s a relief; I’m the same height as you!


----------



## luxurylover7

For those who own the re edition 2005 in cameo beige, how is the wear holding up? Cameo beige is my first choice but I'm worried about the strap getting dirty over time


----------



## Sakeno0o

I saw the mini nylon bag which is in their boutique and they said it’s new arrival , I couldn’t find it on their site and I’m looking for it if anyone knows where is it available?  I attached its pic from someone’s snap


----------



## LadyBond

Sakeno0o said:


> View attachment 4790890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the mini nylon bag which is in their boutique and they said it’s new arrival , I couldn’t find it on their site and I’m looking for it if anyone knows where is it available?  I attached its pic from someone’s snap



i think this is the one you are looking for. In the Prada US website - it is under the Mini Bags section.


----------



## Sakeno0o

anj_09 said:


> i think this is the one you are looking for. In the Prada US website - it is under the Mini Bags section.
> 
> View attachment 4791078


Yesss this is the one . wasnt on the Middle East’s site yet , anyhow thank you


----------



## LadyBond

To everyone that owns the lighter colored re editions - I would like to ask, how do you keep your bags clean?


----------



## honolulu168

I also got one!!! The black color!!


----------



## sizz

luxurylover7 said:


> For those who own the re edition 2005 in cameo beige, how is the wear holding up? Cameo beige is my first choice but I'm worried about the strap getting dirty over time


I have this bag - I got it back in December and have been wearing it a lot. The strap is still the same. I have gotten the bag itself dirty/stained a couple of times but it came right out with a micro fiber cloth and soapy water. I love this bag


----------



## luxurylover7

So I took the plunge and ordered the re-edition 2005 in cameo beige!! For those who ordered online how long did shipping usually take? I'm located in Canada for ref


----------



## friedargh

I purchased my black 2005 re-edition online from Prada (Australia) a couple of months ago and have used it almost everyday. I dress very casually on a day-to-day basis (especially as I’m currently working from home, otherwise it would just be relegated to the weekends) and find this has worked well with my style. No quality complaints so far and I have used it in the rain with no issues. If I wear a top without a collar the edge of the wide strap sometimes rubs on my neck, however I’d probably put it down to having the strap at this shorter length.


----------



## luxurylover7

friedargh said:


> View attachment 4794055
> 
> I purchased my black 2005 re-edition online from Prada (Australia) a couple of months ago and have used it almost everyday. I dress very casually on a day-to-day basis (especially as I’m currently working from home, otherwise it would just be relegated to the weekends) and find this has worked well with my style. No quality complaints so far and I have used it in the rain with no issues. If I wear a top without a collar the edge of the wide strap sometimes rubs on my neck, however I’d probably put it down to having the strap at this shorter length.



You are rocking it!! Love it, this is making me even more excited to receive mine!!


----------



## LadyBond

sizz said:


> I have this bag - I got it back in December and have been wearing it a lot. The strap is still the same. I have gotten the bag itself dirty/stained a couple of times but it came right out with a micro fiber cloth and soapy water. I love this bag



Thank you for sharing. I just got my new purse after waiting 2weeks(Lots of delay.) I’m very excited to finally use it!


----------



## luxurylover7

Does anyone have issues with the leather trimming? I.e., cracks at the bottom of the bag?


----------



## luxurylover7

I just received my order and noticed this at the bottom of the bag. Is this normal since the leather trimming wraps around? My gut is telling me to return or exchange.


----------



## friedargh

luxurylover7 said:


> I just received my order and noticed this at the bottom of the bag. Is this normal since the leather trimming wraps around? My gut is telling me to return or exchange.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795501
> View attachment 4795502


I have this in the same place at the bottom of mine (but it is barely visible as I have the black).


----------



## LadyBond

luxurylover7 said:


> I just received my order and noticed this at the bottom of the bag. Is this normal since the leather trimming wraps around? My gut is telling me to return or exchange.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795501
> View attachment 4795502



I have the same bag and have the exact same thing. But I’m not really bothered by it since its not obvious.


----------



## pixiestyx00

I love this bag! Prada Nylon is so bulletproof. I have zero cares throwing the bag around haha. I couldn’t throw my money at them fast enough when this bag came out!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

I think that’s a seam, not a crack. Especially since others say they have it on their bags too... @luxurylover7


----------



## honolulu168

I also use mine daily, what an easy bag to use especially now. I like how light it is and yet still is stylish. It is easy to clean. If I wear a nice dress, I will use the metal chain to carry the bag. 




honolulu168 said:


> I also got one!!! The black color!!
> 
> View attachment 4791326
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791330


----------



## lindslove

I really like this bag! I can’t decide if I would want to go for classic black or do something different and go for a splash of color- so many options.

Does anyone who owns this already actually use the small pouch? I’m unsure what you could put in there  I’m thinking maybe airpods, maybe tissues, or a lipstick/chapstick? Or hand sanitizer- especially handy now.

I think I’ll have to hold off on this one for a while so I can determine if this is really practical to my life- or I just want it because it’s SO cute and the nostalgia factor


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

lindslove said:


> I really like this bag! I can’t decide if I would want to go for classic black or do something different and go for a splash of color- so many options.
> 
> Does anyone who owns this already actually use the small pouch? I’m unsure what you could put in there  I’m thinking maybe airpods, maybe tissues, or a lipstick/chapstick? Or hand sanitizer- especially handy now.
> 
> I think I’ll have to hold off on this one for a while so I can determine if this is really practical to my life- or I just want it because it’s SO cute and the nostalgia factor



Reviews on YouTube helped me make my decision.  Looks like the mini pouch is large enough to hold any of the above.


----------



## friedargh

lindslove said:


> I really like this bag! I can’t decide if I would want to go for classic black or do something different and go for a splash of color- so many options.
> 
> Does anyone who owns this already actually use the small pouch? I’m unsure what you could put in there  I’m thinking maybe airpods, maybe tissues, or a lipstick/chapstick? Or hand sanitizer- especially handy now.
> 
> I think I’ll have to hold off on this one for a while so I can determine if this is really practical to my life- or I just want it because it’s SO cute and the nostalgia factor



I haven't actually had to put anything in the mini pouch yet (as I've had enough room in the main bag) but I intend to use it for my airpods if the bag gets too full. I was initially not into the look of having the mini pouch dangling around my chest in the default position, but have come around to it!


----------



## ghoulish

lindslove said:


> I really like this bag! I can’t decide if I would want to go for classic black or do something different and go for a splash of color- so many options.
> 
> Does anyone who owns this already actually use the small pouch? I’m unsure what you could put in there  I’m thinking maybe airpods, maybe tissues, or a lipstick/chapstick? Or hand sanitizer- especially handy now.
> 
> I think I’ll have to hold off on this one for a while so I can determine if this is really practical to my life- or I just want it because it’s SO cute and the nostalgia factor



I usually stash my hand sanitizer in that little pouch so I don't need to dig through the main compartment for it. Super handy in these times!


----------



## LVtingting

balenciamags said:


> I usually stash my hand sanitizer in that little pouch so I don't need to dig through the main compartment for it. Super handy in these times!


I do the same lol! When the SA found out of this she told me was such a great idea that she is going to tell all her customers...


----------



## baghag91

luxurylover7 said:


> I just received my order and noticed this at the bottom of the bag. Is this normal since the leather trimming wraps around? My gut is telling me to return or exchange.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795501
> View attachment 4795502


My original one has this i think


----------



## angelz629

Has anyone purchased the saffiano version of this bag? For reason, I don't see the nylon version on the US website anymore....


----------



## cerulean blue

angelz629 said:


> Has anyone purchased the saffiano version of this bag? For reason, I don't see the nylon version on the US website anymore....


It’s still on the site: 

https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/b...on_2005_nylon_bag.1BH204_064_F0002_V_V1L.html

color range is limited though. You may have better luck calling a store, but they don’t do refunds, only store credit.


----------



## Polasun

honolulu168 said:


> I also got one!!! The black color!!
> 
> View attachment 4791326
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791330


Congrats!

I bought mine two weeks ago in Firenze, Italy. I didn't get a box  now I am jealous


----------



## honolulu168

Congratulation, Polasun!! But, I am sure it is cheaper than US. Congratulations on getting the Prada re-edition 2005!



Polasun said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I bought mine two weeks ago in Firenze, Italy. I didn't get a box  now I am jealous


----------



## hellojulie

Polasun said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I bought mine two weeks ago in Firenze, Italy. I didn't get a box  now I am jealous



Congrats to you too! I love the bag and I decided to purchase it (I'm located in Canada) & no box as well


----------



## rmbags

hellojulie said:


> Congrats to you too! I love the bag and I decided to purchase it (I'm located in Canada) & no box as well


Did you purchase your bag online? If so, how long did it take to arrive? I am also located in Canada (Vancouver) and thinking of getting the re-edition 2000 shoulder bag!


----------



## hellojulie

rmbags said:


> Did you purchase your bag online? If so, how long did it take to arrive? I am also located in Canada (Vancouver) and thinking of getting the re-edition 2000 shoulder bag!


I purchased the 2005 re-edition at Prada inside of a Saks in Toronto. I was definitely torn between the 2000 & the 2005! Sorry I'm not sure how they sell the bag online or at other stores. Hopefully someone else who has purchased online in Canada can let us know what their experience was like!


----------



## ultravisitor

Polasun said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I bought mine two weeks ago in Firenze, Italy. I didn't get a box  now I am jealous


I didn't get a box with my purchase in Florence, either, but I would have had to throw it away before flying home anyway. Glad to at least save hundreds on the bag, though.


----------



## Colieolie

rmbags said:


> Did you purchase your bag online? If so, how long did it take to arrive? I am also located in Canada (Vancouver) and thinking of getting the re-edition 2000 shoulder bag!



I purchased online! I’m just outside Toronto. I ordered the 2005 re-edition in June on a Thursday, it shipped on Friday and I had it by Monday. The bag was packaged nicely but inside a Prada shopping bag not a box.


----------



## rmbags

Colieolie said:


> I purchased online! I’m just outside Toronto. I ordered the 2005 re-edition in June on a Thursday, it shipped on Friday and I had it by Monday. The bag was packaged nicely but inside a Prada shopping bag not a box.


Thanks! I found the 2000 Re-edition at Holt Renfrew and purchased it there. Love it so far!


----------



## Polasun

Hey girls, did you notice that the new bags they are selling only have one prada text on the strap? Mine is like that and the previous ones had multiple prada texts... not sure what to think about it


----------



## hellojulie

Polasun said:


> Hey girls, did you notice that the new bags they are selling only have one prada text on the strap? Mine is like that and the previous ones had multiple prada texts... not sure what to think about it



I only noticed there's a difference in the straps after reading about it recently! The one I have only has the Prada text once. I also feel the same, not too sure how I feel about it.


----------



## Polasun

hellojulie said:


> I only noticed there's a difference in the straps after reading about it recently! The one I have only has the Prada text once. I also feel the same, not too sure how I feel about it.



After seeing more pictures: Maybe they changed it to prevent that "prada" is cut off when adjusting the strap, e.g., "pra".


----------



## ce_1992

Hey all! My state is having a tax free holiday this weekend and I’m planning on getting the re-edition since I was going to get it for myself for Christmas anyway and I’m always up for saving money. 

Does anyone have the new Saffiano version of the 2005 re-edition? If so, what do you think? I’m torn between the nylon and Saffiano versions. I originally wanted the nylon becuase it would be an excellent bag for traveling (3-in-1, lightweight) but the Saffiano is so gorgeous, can also be worn multiple ways, has gold hardware which is my preference, and the colors are delicious. 

I thought about buying both but I don’t know if I can justify it.


----------



## Polasun

I have the black re edition. I'm so intruiged with the new white version with the white strap or the mens white version with the black strap. Has someone a white nylon bag and can report about the wear and tear?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Fiiiinally opened my navy Re-Edition 2005! Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## ghoulish

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Fiiiinally opened my navy Re-Edition 2005! Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> View attachment 4833460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833461
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833462


Happy Birthday! You picked a lovely color and it looks so fab on you! I'm sure you'll get a ton of use from this bag.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

balenciamags said:


> Happy Birthday! You picked a lovely color and it looks so fab on you! I'm sure you'll get a ton of use from this bag.



Thank you! Really looking forward to taking it out for a spin.


----------



## IntheOcean

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Fiiiinally opened my navy Re-Edition 2005! Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> View attachment 4833460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833461
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833462


Happy Birthday! The Re-Edition looks good you, the strap length is perfect.


----------



## dropsofjupiter

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Fiiiinally opened my navy Re-Edition 2005! Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> View attachment 4833460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833461
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833462


Happy belated birthday and congrats! The bag looks amazing on you 

This exact bag in the navy is at the top of my wish list but an SA told me that this color looks almost exactly like black (which is how it sort of looks like in your picture)

Would you by any chance be able to post a picture of it in natural daylight? On the website it comes off as more of a marine navy blue and that's the color I was hoping for


----------



## Km2181

Deciding too between nylon and leather. Love both but can’t decide!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

n3w2luxury said:


> Happy belated birthday and congrats! The bag looks amazing on you
> 
> This exact bag in the navy is at the top of my wish list but an SA told me that this color looks almost exactly like black (which is how it sort of looks like in your picture)
> 
> Would you by any chance be able to post a picture of it in natural daylight? On the website it comes off as more of a marine navy blue and that's the color I was hoping for



Thank you! Yes; it’s really deep navy... it’s kind of annoying that it looks black in most pictures; lol! I happen to be wearing a black dress today, so that didn’t help my case.  The last photo I took looks more true to color, thankfully.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

IntheOcean said:


> Happy Birthday! The Re-Edition looks good you, the strap length is perfect.



Thank you! Relieved that the strap is so long, haha, I’m 5’10.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Km2181 said:


> Deciding too between nylon and leather. Love both but can’t decide!



The saffiano comes in a neat range of colors and the gold hardware is a nice contrast.  The nylon gives off a more chill/sporty vibe... especially since the hardware is silver. Are you leaning towards a certain color?


----------



## dropsofjupiter

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thank you! Yes; it’s really deep navy... it’s kind of annoying that it looks black in most pictures; lol! I happen to be wearing a black dress today, so that didn’t help my case.  The last photo I took looks more true to color, thankfully.
> 
> View attachment 4838317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838322



Thank you for posting pictures, it's very helpful! The last picture is the color I was hoping for indeed as I also wear a lot of black and love navy


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

n3w2luxury said:


> Thank you for posting pictures, it's very helpful! The last picture is the color I was hoping for indeed as I also wear a lot of black and love navy



You’re welcome! Happy to help.


----------



## baghag91

Le


Km2181 said:


> Deciding too between nylon and leather. Love both but can’t decide!


Leather imo. I owned the orig nylon version, love it and super sturdy I don't know what the nylon is like on this new release but I think leather is always a good choice for longevity?  Plus the nylon is everywhere!


----------



## cindy4125

Just got my re-edition in white in saffiano leather!! Its so beautiful with the gold hardware and beige strap


----------



## IntheOcean

cindy4125 said:


> View attachment 4846067
> 
> Just got my re-edition in white in saffiano leather!! Its so beautiful with the gold hardware and beige strap


I'm not a white bag girl, but I have to admit, this Re-Edition looks really nice with the gold hardware! Congrats!


----------



## ibredior

This thread is the reason I ended up buying the mini re-edition and I love it, now all I need is to get the full sized one in like 2 different colors...


----------



## periogirl28

I bought this
purely for nostalgia as I have the original Lilac one. It fits all I need and is light and easy for these strange times. I had Rewards cash so got this at a discount and will get VAT back  so zero regrets. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## shup

I just ordered in periwinkle and granato. I love this bright blue and will likely return the granato. It’s a little darker tone than I like and might as well get black then.


----------



## candypoo

Added this to my collection


----------



## IntheOcean

candypoo said:


> Added this to my collection
> View attachment 4859528


Really pretty color!
How do you like the perfumes?


----------



## candypoo

IntheOcean said:


> Really pretty color!
> How do you like the perfumes?



Aww thanks. 
I haven't tried the perfumes yet actually 
Too excited about the bag I totally forgotten about them. Haha..


----------



## Pinkie*

I never liked it


----------



## misspin9y

Can anyone recommend where i might be able to find the beige saffiano version?


----------



## shup

misspin9y said:


> Can anyone recommend where i might be able to find the beige saffiano version?


Try calling Nordstrom San Diego fashion valley, they had pretty good stock and I got my blue mini there.


----------



## luxurylover7

Would it be a bad idea to sell my ysl medium loulou w/ silver hardware to fund the Prada re-edition 2005 saffiano leather in black?


----------



## Carrie1986

I love it !
I bought this color yesterday as it’s the last one in Italy and out of production


----------



## bunnyd

I’ve been using my Re-edition 2005 everyday since June and I’m still very much in love with it! It fits my lifestyle, I prefer super lightweight bags and don’t have to baby it. It’s super durable and has no signs of wear. Surprisingly it fits a lot of stuff. I only wear it as a shoulder bag with the chain strap now though (not the thick one) and the little key tag (clochette). I’ve even got caught in torrential downpour with it and it was perfectly fine after it dried. Very happy with my purchase and think it’s worth it if it fits your lifestyle.


----------



## Km2181

bunnyd said:


> I’ve been using my Re-edition 2005 everyday since June and I’m still very much in love with it! It fits my lifestyle, I prefer super lightweight bags and don’t have to baby it. It’s super durable and has no signs of wear. Surprisingly it fits a lot of stuff. I only wear it as a shoulder bag with the chain strap now though (not the thick one) and the little key tag (clochette). I’ve even got caught in torrential downpour with it and it was perfectly fine after it dried. Very happy with my purchase and think it’s worth it if it fits your lifestyle.


Thanks! What color do you have?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

luxurylover7 said:


> Would it be a bad idea to sell my ysl medium loulou w/ silver hardware to fund the Prada re-edition 2005 saffiano leather in black?



If the Re-edition suits your lifestyle/wardrobe more than the Lou Lou, it’s not a bad idea to consider doing that.


----------



## annambog

Hey! I want to buy beige nylon reedition 2005!
Worrying about dirty. Any tips?
How it wears? Is it gets dirty easily?
How you clean it?
I’ll happy to hear anything from you


----------



## nfornat

I have a lot of gift cards and am planning on getting the re edition 2005 crossbody bag.... still trying to decide between navy or periwinkle blue. I saw a aqua colour on the website last week but looks like it’s disappeared off the Australia website. : (


----------



## Lola24

I just love these, not only the style and nostalgia but keeping with the theory that you can't go wrong buying classic designer pieces.  We are pulling out our old nylon pieces, buying new ones, I love all of it!  My husband just got me the nude 2000 re-edition for a little 20th wedding anniversary gift (we are in the middle of buying a home in Hawaii and I didn't want anything too crazy expensive). we got married in April 2000 (lockdown so just getting around to my gift now lol)... We went on our honeymoon to Hawaii and I got my first Prada bag at the store on Kalakaua... 20 years later we are living here and buying a home down the street from the store.  At first I had really liked the version with the leather trim and shoulder strap but that is the 2005 re-edition (darn it) in order for this to have the right meaning to me it had to be the 2000 re-edition so thats what we went with, 20 years later got it at the same store on Kalakaua.  It's so sweet! and while not some crazy over the top 20th wedding anniversary gift, it has a nice meaning to me and I think it's perfect, will get lots and lots of use in Hawaii for sure!  Another added bonus, about $160 cheaper than mainland prices!


----------



## mollylope

I just ordered the saffiano re-edition. For me nylon is not really an option, just given my style. Soo excited for the saffiano re-edition. I also ordered the LV multi pouchette so I will review the two together. I for sure am only able to keep one so I am most likely going for the prada, but we will see. I will share photos when it arrives


----------



## pursedlips324

How long is the fabric strap? Prada website says 54 cm which is about 33 inches...seems like not a long enough strap for crossbody? I have a larger chest and need a strap length around 38/39 inches to accommodate my bust. Thanks!!


----------



## carmne

Hey everyone! I'd like your opinion on the following bag, I kind of love it but am worried it's unpractical. Has anyone seen them in person? My province is currently in lockdown so I am unable to check them out and can't find any reviews online. I'm kind of loving the astral blue version.


----------



## ce_1992

pursedlips324 said:


> How long is the fabric strap? Prada website says 54 cm which is about 33 inches...seems like not a long enough strap for crossbody? I have a larger chest and need a strap length around 38/39 inches to accommodate my bust. Thanks!!



Not sure how long it is as I haven’t measured, but I am a large person in general (5’10”, XL, 38C), and have no issues with the strap length - I never adjusted it longer or shorter. There’s definitely room to make it longer. I wear mine crossbody too. The mini pouch sits perfectly on my chest. 

I used the bag recently for the first time when I went shopping for groceries since my shoulder hurt too much to carry my Chanel BA, and the Prada was sooo light and convenient. You could always try one and if it doesn’t work for you, return it.


----------



## eadam13

I went in to Saks to buy a bag to replace my well loved Prada nylon crossbody and I originally thought about getting an upgrade to a Celine Trio. Figured it was a tad more formal and hey, leather. While trying on the Celine I saw this Prada re-edition: https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/b...2000_shoulder_bag.1BH046_064_F0002_V_W11.html and snapped it up. It has the same shape as the Celine, but the sales associates all said the Prada would hold up better. I'm very happy with it. I feel like the quality of the zippers, metal, smaller details are better than the older nylon bags. 

Ultimately, the worth it factor depends on your lifestyle. I wore my old nylon bag at least twice a week while running errands or going for a walk around town. I never carry a lot, so the small size was perfect for me.


----------



## LVtingting

eadam13 said:


> I went in to Saks to buy a bag to replace my well loved Prada nylon crossbody and I originally thought about getting an upgrade to a Celine Trio. Figured it was a tad more formal and hey, leather. While trying on the Celine I saw this Prada re-edition: https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/b...2000_shoulder_bag.1BH046_064_F0002_V_W11.html and snapped it up. It has the same shape as the Celine, but the sales associates all said the Prada would hold up better. I'm very happy with it. I feel like the quality of the zippers, metal, smaller details are better than the older nylon bags.
> 
> Ultimately, the worth it factor depends on your lifestyle. I wore my old nylon bag at least twice a week while running errands or going for a walk around town. I never carry a lot, so the small size was perfect for me.


I have this exact same bag and highly recommended it. The best feature is the middle compartment between two zipper when I put my phone for easy access. It actually fits more than it appears to be and so light weight.


----------



## coniglietta

My mini re-edition arrived last week. Here it is: 







It's tiny, but so cute. I can fit essentials in it like card case, hand sanitizer, and lip balm. Now I want other colors....


----------



## friedargh

Hi all, I’ve now had my black re edition 2005 for about 7 months and it has been getting almost daily use. That said, I’ve just noticed that the part of the leather on the clochette that is in the ‘loop’ (and which appears to have been glued together) has started to separate. Has this happened to anyone else who has had this bag for a little while?


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Has anyone ever seen the nylon re editions in Nordstrom? I am itching to get this bag and have notes saved up!


----------



## ghoulish

friedargh said:


> Hi all, I’ve now had my black re edition 2005 for about 7 months and it has been getting almost daily use. That said, I’ve just noticed that the part of the leather on the clochette that is in the ‘loop’ (and which appears to have been glued together) has started to separate. Has this happened to anyone else who has had this bag for a little while?


Oh no! I’ve had mine for about a year, used it quite frequently, but haven’t had that issue. There is some mild crinkling in the leather, which I’d expect from a strip so thin.


----------



## Fwalker

coniglietta said:


> My mini re-edition arrived last week. Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 4967881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967882
> 
> 
> It's tiny, but so cute. I can fit essentials in it like card case, hand sanitizer, and lip balm. Now I want other colors....



Do you mind sharing how you got this cutie?? Whenever I look at Prada’s website it is unavailable!


----------



## ibredior

Fwalker said:


> Do you mind sharing how you got this cutie?? Whenever I look at Prada’s website it is unavailable!


Try calling Prada Customer service, with the website it's kind of like a waiting game cause it'll be there one minute and then "available soon" the next or if it allows you to locate in store then do that as well.


----------



## coniglietta

Fwalker said:


> Do you mind sharing how you got this cutie?? Whenever I look at Prada’s website it is unavailable!



I got mine from the Korean Prada website as I live in Seoul. Maybe stock depends on country, too? I would also try to call and see what's available near you like this poster said.



ibredior said:


> Try calling Prada Customer service, with the website it's kind of like a waiting game cause it'll be there one minute and then "available soon" the next or if it allows you to locate in store then do that as well.


----------



## WhiteGSR

Has anyone else noticed a price increase for the 2005 re-edition bags?

I ordered the crossbody nylon bag at $1690 CAD a couple week ago, but now it looks like it's $1,850 for the same bag.  I also saw a screenshot here at TPF that it was $1,370 CAD previously. That's a price increase of 35% in only a span of 15 months or so...yikes!


----------



## ce_1992

WhiteGSR said:


> Has anyone else noticed a price increase for the 2005 re-edition bags?
> 
> I ordered the crossbody nylon bag at $1690 CAD a couple week ago, but now it looks like it's $1,850 for the same bag.  I also saw a screenshot here at TPF that it was $1,370 CAD previously. That's a price increase of 35% in only a span of 15 months or so...yikes!



yes! I bought mine in the US in November and when browsing the site noticed the price went up A LOT since then. I almost considered returning mine but I’m so glad I didn’t because not only is it my go to bag now, but the price increase is crazy.


----------



## ce_1992

What does everyone use the little pouch for? I had been keeping my cards in it but the zip is tight and I’m worried that I’ll lose them so I will be transferring to a cardholder.

I use Honest hand sanitizer and the spray bottle is too large to fit.

any suggestions? I truly do love this bag, it’s so perfect for the pandemic since it’s lightweight, hands free and holds exactly what I need for a trip to the grocery store or to get take out.


----------



## a-s

ce_1992 said:


> What does everyone use the little pouch for? I had been keeping my cards in it but the zip is tight and I’m worried that I’ll lose them so I will be transferring to a cardholder.
> 
> I use Honest hand sanitizer and the spray bottle is too large to fit.
> 
> any suggestions? I truly do love this bag, it’s so perfect for the pandemic since it’s lightweight, hands free and holds exactly what I need for a trip to the grocery store or to get take out.



airpods mostly or a parking ticket


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

WhiteGSR said:


> Has anyone else noticed a price increase for the 2005 re-edition bags?
> 
> I ordered the crossbody nylon bag at $1690 CAD a couple week ago, but now it looks like it's $1,850 for the same bag.  I also saw a screenshot here at TPF that it was $1,370 CAD previously. That's a price increase of 35% in only a span of 15 months or so...yikes!



Yeah, it was $1290 USD when I bought it last summer... now it’s 1390.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ce_1992 said:


> What does everyone use the little pouch for? I had been keeping my cards in it but the zip is tight and I’m worried that I’ll lose them so I will be transferring to a cardholder.
> 
> I use Honest hand sanitizer and the spray bottle is too large to fit.
> 
> any suggestions? I truly do love this bag, it’s so perfect for the pandemic since it’s lightweight, hands free and holds exactly what I need for a trip to the grocery store or to get take out.



A tiny bottle of Purell hand sanitizer can fit... or maybe a folded mask, keys, chapstick, a small pack of tissues...


----------



## elenachoe

So pretty!
i want one in pink color!,




candypoo said:


> Added this to my collection
> View attachment 4859528


----------



## elenachoe

nashpoo said:


> So fun!


Love it 
how do you like the pink color? I want one but not sure if it can go with many outfits


----------



## cf96

My new baby


----------



## luxurylover7

Prada Re-Edition 2005 in Saffiano Leather recently went up in price. Used to be $2350 cad and now retails for $2500 cad. Would any of you consider this bag timeless? I definitely regret not jumping the gun earlier lol


----------



## shayna07

My new and first Prada!


----------



## Fwalker

Just arrived! Had to get my hands on this color for all of my neutral loungewear looks


----------



## Ubi_Stack

Hi, here is mine, saw the quilted version and really liked it! Doesn’t have the small chain to use as hand held though. Still debating between this one or the saffiano leather version with gold....hmm.


----------



## ghoulish

Ubi_Stack said:


> Hi, here is mine, saw the quilted version and really liked it! Doesn’t have the small chain to use as hand held though. Still debating between this one or the saffiano leather version with gold....hmm.


Loving the quilted verison! So cute.


----------



## My789$

Hi I am looking for a *Re-Edition nylon mini shoulder bag. 
how often they re-stock in website? *


----------



## nnypd

luxurylover7 said:


> Prada Re-Edition 2005 in Saffiano Leather recently went up in price. Used to be $2350 cad and now retails for $2500 cad. Would any of you consider this bag timeless? I definitely regret not jumping the gun earlier lol


I fully believe that it's timeless if you wish it to be timeless! Especially in a neutral colour, this bag is so versatile and its revival speaks to how it can maintain relevance in other decades.


----------



## nladxo

Just ordered the Prada Re-Edition 2005 Nylon Bag in black! I was about to buy it pre-loved today for $1800 CAD but was looking on the site after dinner and it was in stock (decided to just suck it up and pay retail for a brand new bag), hopefully my order doesn't get cancelled as the bag is out of stock now. 

This will be my 2nd Prada bag. My first one I purchased when I was 14 (23 now) and on vacation in Bermuda, which now that I think of it, It would've been 10 years ago now. I'm thinking of consigning the first one I bought at a local luxury consignment store as I haven't touched it in years and don't know how to style it (it's a denim type bag).


----------



## nladxo

My789$ said:


> Hi I am looking for a *Re-Edition nylon mini shoulder bag.
> how often they re-stock in website? *



I managed to snag a bag tonight, it re-stocked around 6:30 MST on the Canadian site. I also saw it for stock around 6:45 on the US website.


----------



## maris.crane

nladxo said:


> Just ordered the Prada Re-Edition 2005 Nylon Bag in black! I was about to buy it pre-loved today for $1800 CAD but was looking on the site after dinner and it was in stock (decided to just suck it up and pay retail for a brand new bag), *hopefully my order doesn't get cancelled as the bag is out of stock now. *
> 
> This will be my 2nd Prada bag. My first one I purchased when I was 14 (23 now) and on vacation in Bermuda, which now that I think of it, It would've been 10 years ago now. I'm thinking of consigning the first one I bought at a local luxury consignment store as I haven't touched it in years and don't know how to style it (it's a denim type bag).



OMG. I ordered a bag (nude nylon) on the site laaaaaate Tuesday/going into Wednesday. I got the we received your order email blah blah blah and that I’d get a confirmation email and shipping email in due course. I’ve checked a few times today but the order says in process and now I’m panicking. Haha!

They defs got my moolah though so I hope I am just paranoid.


----------



## WhiteGSR

FWIW, when I ordered the Navy one for my wife back in January, there was 1 left and it was showing sold and available at different times of the day, before I finally pulled the trigger.  It stayed at out of stock after I did.

It then took 7 whole days for it to be "confirmed", but from talking to live chat after the 4 day mark they mentioned that it was being transferred from another boutique but there's a possibility might get cancelled. 

Fortunately it did ship the same day it was confirmed out of my local boutique and they even wrapped it nicely in a gift box instead of just the shopping bag.

It was definitely nerve racking during those 7 days and I was even lucky enough to get with the old strap, which says "PRADA" all over instead of just one spot of the newer models.  Made in Italy too, as that was another thing that I was worried about.

[EDIT] sorry my quote wasn't working, this was meant as a reply to @maris.crane


----------



## nladxo

maris.crane said:


> OMG. I ordered a bag (nude nylon) on the site laaaaaate Tuesday/going into Wednesday. I got the we received your order email blah blah blah and that I’d get a confirmation email and shipping email in due course. I’ve checked a few times today but the order says in process and now I’m panicking. Haha!
> 
> They defs got my moolah though so I hope I am just paranoid.



I got the email that my order has been processed and has been shipped! That was just about a 16 hour turn around time for ordering and getting it shipped. Hopefully you hear about yours soon!


----------



## maris.crane

nladxo said:


> I got the email that my order has been processed and has been shipped! That was just about a 16 hour turn around time for ordering and getting it shipped. Hopefully you hear about yours soon!



Haha! The good vibes in the thread must’ve helped. Got a email message late in the afternoon to tell me it was available for pickup and dropped by today. (got the shoulder bag version). Can’t wait for it to warm and wear super-cas.


----------



## Marmotte

Ordered the baby pink


----------



## misseLaNeous

Hi! Does anyone have this bag or know if it only comes in one size please?


----------



## VSUVUS

Ubi_Stack said:


> Hi, here is mine, saw the quilted version and really liked it! Doesn’t have the small chain to use as hand held though. Still debating between this one or the saffiano leather version with gold....hmm.



Love the quilted version! I have my eyes on another one that has the shoulder chain (similiar to Chanel19). It's called Prada System Nappa Leather Patchwork I believe. But I feel like it's too similiar to my Re-Edition 2005 since both bags have the thick fabric strap and the little pouch :/ and the nappa leather is kinda pricey too...


----------



## LVtingting

VSUVUS said:


> Love the quilted version! I have my eyes on another one that has the shoulder chain (similiar to Chanel19). It's called Prada System Nappa Leather Patchwork I believe. But I feel like it's too similiar to my Re-Edition 2005 since both bags have the thick fabric strap and the little pouch :/ and the nappa leather is kinda pricey too...


I’m eyeing Prada System Nappa leather in the color Water Lily. It is soooo soft and luxurious... wonder if anyone notice this one? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## VSUVUS

LVtingting said:


> I’m eyeing Prada System Nappa leather in the color Water Lily. It is soooo soft and luxurious... wonder if anyone notice this one? Please share your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046329



that’s the one!! I wish it came in more than 3 colours. There’s a nylon version too but no chunky chain with the nylon apparently. I was at the Prada store couple weeks ago and the SA was reluctant to show me the bag. It sounded like she had one or two in the back but perhaps they were on hold for other people so she didn’t want to bring it out? She also told me it’s been selling fast but who really knows right. I should just msg my SA and find out but I still think it’s too similar to my re-edition...


----------



## IntheOcean

LVtingting said:


> I’m eyeing Prada System Nappa leather in the color Water Lily. It is soooo soft and luxurious... wonder if anyone notice this one? Please share your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046329


 This one I actually like! huh. Really pretty bag and the chain suits it.


----------



## Minnie24

Can't believe the price has gone up again! When I first wanted one they were about £250 cheaper than what they are now it's so annoying  I remember reading someone's comment on this thread saying if you want one then to buy soon as price will go up due to the popularity and it's gone up 3 times now!


----------



## truds

maris.crane said:


> Haha! The good vibes in the thread must’ve helped. Got a email message late in the afternoon to tell me it was available for pickup and dropped by today. (got the shoulder bag version). Can’t wait for it to warm and wear super-cas.
> 
> View attachment 5021483


love this color do you mind sharing if it is the beige cameo or desserto?


----------



## maris.crane

hjyi said:


> love this color do you mind sharing if it is the beige cameo or desserto?



Thank you  The shade is Cammeo.


----------



## truds

maris.crane said:


> Thank you  The shade is Cammeo.


Thanks for the response! Definitely going to be purchasing this one


----------



## Rachel Lamb

Marmotte said:


> Ordered the baby pink
> View attachment 5023017



wow! what is the color name on this pink?!


----------



## Lilly124

Marmotte said:


> Ordered the baby pink
> View attachment 5023017



It's lovely!


----------



## cerulean blue

I don't know how true it is, but a Holt Renfrew Prada specialist posted on instagram the 2000 re-edition bags are getting another price increase soon, meaning the rest of the re-editions may too.


----------



## atoizzard5

Yep it’s happening .. $950 to $1100 Canadian on Monday.


----------



## chaliyai

cerulean blue said:


> I don't know how true it is, but a Holt Renfrew Prada specialist posted on instagram the 2000 re-edition bags are getting another price increase soon, meaning the rest of the re-editions may too.





not only will they increase the prices again - they lower the quality at the same time

They stop using ANY saffiano leather for the 2000. It's now 100% nylon - so it's cheaper for them to produce the 2000- mini bag - but they sell it for a higher price


disgussstin


----------



## cerulean blue

atoizzard5 said:


> Yep it’s happening .. $950 to $1100 Canadian on Monday.


Yikes... I would not be surprised in a few years Prada's nylon prices will hover around Saffiano prices.



chaliyai said:


> not only will they increase the prices again - they lower the quality at the same time
> 
> They stop using ANY saffiano leather for the 2000. It's now 100% nylon - so it's cheaper for them to produce the 2000- mini bag - but they sell it for a higher price. I've heard prices of the bucket hats will jump by $100 later on.
> 
> 
> disgussstin



100%! I've seen they replaced the saffiano zipper pulls with nylon ones on many of the nylon mini pouches and bags too.

Prada's quality has been messy for a very long time, even Made in Italy pieces have messy quality. Their printed cotton ready-to-wear sometimes has small white spots where the print didn't catch onto the fabric. Sometimes their shoes often have crooked stitching or flaws on the leather upper. I had to go through 3 pairs of the monolith ankle boots at my Nordstrom to find one that didn't have crooked, skipped stitching at the back, or weird ridges on the leather.

They're moving much of their production back to Italy, but quality isn't going back up.


----------



## cerulean blue

In case it helps anyone, my Saks SA says there’s a price increase on Monday; all 2000 Re-edition bags that are currently priced at *$795 will go up to $895 , *bags that are priced *$875 will go up $925*


----------



## chaliyai

In Germany, where I live, the 2000 edition went up from 590€ to 650€ today - and like I already mentioned, they are full nylon now - no Saffiano leather anymore

so that makes 10% up + at the same time lower the quality

I am out, Prada! No way I will buy this


----------



## VSUVUS

*$1100 in Canada *for the Re-Edition 2000... but the pull tab is still in Saffiano leather 

There's another one on the Canadian site called the _*Re-Edition 2005 Nylon Mini Bag*_ (not to be confused with the one that has a chain, guitar strap and a pouch!) going for *$1150CAD*. It looks quite similar to the first version of the Re-Edition 2000 and still has leather handle, trimming etc


----------



## chaliyai

chaliyai said:


> In Germany, where I live, the 2000 edition went up from 590€ to 650€ today - and like I already mentioned, they are full nylon now - no Saffiano leather anymore
> 
> so that makes 10% up + at the same time lower the quality
> 
> I am out, Prada! No way I will buy this




okay. so:

I told myself I'm not gonna buy this anymore, but I think that I lied to myself


----------



## chaliyai

So here we go  I'm relatively new to the forum and am about to gonna buy my first Prada nylon bag.

I'm currently debating between the re-edition 2000 and the re-edition 2005 (but the one with the thin shoulder leather strap only, not the chain & thicker crossbody strap)

any opinions or thoughts anyone - and maybe why?
are there differences in wear & tear (metal zipper vs. plastic zipper & leather edges vs. fabric edges?) -- or is your vote only based on looks?


thank you lots


----------



## truds

chaliyai said:


> So here we go  I'm relatively new to the forum and am about to gonna buy my first Prada nylon bag.
> 
> I'm currently debating between the re-edition 2000 and the re-edition 2005 (but the one with the thin shoulder leather strap only, not the chain & thicker crossbody strap)
> 
> any opinions or thoughts anyone - and maybe why?
> are there differences in wear & tear (metal zipper vs. plastic zipper & leather edges vs. fabric edges?) -- or is your vote only based on looks?
> 
> 
> thank you lots
> 
> View attachment 5091913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091914


Hi! I tried the thicker canvas strap on in store and my SA and I both agreed that the leather strap is definitely more comfortable as a shoulder bag. I know that a lot of people make it work as a shoulder bag but I personally think it looks too tight under the arm. To be honest, I didn’t pay attention to any of the other details LOL. But if that’s a dealbreaker for you like it was for me, it’s def something to consider.


----------



## VSUVUS

chaliyai said:


> So here we go  I'm relatively new to the forum and am about to gonna buy my first Prada nylon bag.
> 
> I'm currently debating between the re-edition 2000 and the re-edition 2005 (but the one with the thin shoulder leather strap only, not the chain & thicker crossbody strap)
> 
> any opinions or thoughts anyone - and maybe why?
> are there differences in wear & tear (metal zipper vs. plastic zipper & leather edges vs. fabric edges?) -- or is your vote only based on looks?
> 
> 
> thank you lots
> 
> View attachment 5091913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091914



Are you not considering the Re-Edition 2005 w/ the guitar strap + chain because of the price or simply not into the look?

I have that one in nylon and personally, to this day, I think it's the best choice I made when I was purchasing the Re-Edition series. That bag to me is like a 3-in-1; I can wear it crossbody, as a shoulder bag and more...and of course I LOVE the overall look of the bag with the thick strap and all.

BUT! If that look isn't for you then I get it. In that case, I would spend a little bit more ($50CAD+) and get the Re-Edition 2005 mini w/ leather trim. It gives the bag a more luxurious feel, which can be dressed up easier, and I believe will retain better value and life in the long run.

IF you don't mind the thick crossbody strap+chain look, have you seen this one?


----------



## maris.crane

chaliyai said:


> So here we go  I'm relatively new to the forum and am about to gonna buy my first Prada nylon bag.
> 
> I'm currently debating between the re-edition 2000 and the re-edition 2005 (but the one with the thin shoulder leather strap only, not the chain & thicker crossbody strap)
> 
> any opinions or thoughts anyone - and maybe why?
> are there differences in wear & tear (metal zipper vs. plastic zipper & leather edges vs. fabric edges?) -- or is your vote only based on looks?
> 
> 
> thank you lots



I have both - the 2005 in Cammeo; and the 2000 in White. I find the 2005 sits better -  the leather strap does not slip off the shoulder at all, but I use my 2000 more often as I can fit more and I like the bright white Prada did the bag in. If I could only get both, I’d probably still go for the 2005 with Saffiano for the shoulder drop - I can’t see using a 2000 with a coat. 

This video is pretty good and helped me a lot! (Not mine).


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

chaliyai said:


> So here we go  I'm relatively new to the forum and am about to gonna buy my first Prada nylon bag.
> 
> I'm currently debating between the re-edition 2000 and the re-edition 2005 (but the one with the thin shoulder leather strap only, not the chain & thicker crossbody strap)
> 
> any opinions or thoughts anyone - and maybe why?
> are there differences in wear & tear (metal zipper vs. plastic zipper & leather edges vs. fabric edges?) -- or is your vote only based on looks?
> 
> 
> thank you lots



Hi -- I also recently debated between those two, but when I saw them in person I had to go with the 2005.  The leather strap on the 2005 seemed much more luxurious and was slightly longer than the nylon strap on the 2000.  The 2000 seemed super casual, whereas the 2005 could be dressed up a bit.  Hope that helps, have fun deciding!


----------



## Minnie24

Does anyone know why they stopped making the cameo beige? It was next on my list to buy  I don't like the desert beige it's too light for me


----------



## cerulean blue

Minnie24 said:


> Does anyone know why they stopped making the cameo beige? It was next on my list to buy  I don't like the desert beige it's too light for me



Yeah, missed cameo beige; if you're open to leather, they still carry the saffiano version of cameo beige online:


			https://www.prada.com/us/en/products.prada_re-edition_2005_saffiano_leather_bag.1BH204_NZV_F0MUH_V_V4M.html


----------



## Km2181

Minnie24 said:


> Does anyone know why they stopped making the cameo beige? It was next on my list to buy  I don't like the desert beige it's too light for me


I ordered the desert beige too and wasn’t crazy about it. I’m so bummed cameo isn’t available anymore!!!


----------



## jelly-baby

I’m a bit late to the game and have just ordered this little bag. I’m not really clued up on Prada as I usually buy LV, Gucci or YSL. I like how this is trendy but also quite understated. I’m wondering if it’s still popular though as it’s a lot of money for a bag with a short life span. I know, I know that if I like it that should be the only thing but that’s fine for low price items. I kind of expect high end items to have longevity! As my knowledge on Prada is limited, I wondered what those in-the-know though of it longer term?


----------



## VSUVUS

jelly-baby said:


> I’m a bit late to the game and have just ordered this little bag. I’m not really clued up on Prada as I usually buy LV, Gucci or YSL. I like how this is trendy but also quite understated. I’m wondering if it’s still popular though as it’s a lot of money for a bag with a short life span. I know, I know that if I like it that should be the only thing but that’s fine for low price items. I kind of expect high end items to have longevity! As my knowledge on Prada is limited, I wondered what those in-the-know though of it longer term?



This is just my personal opinion...I've had this bag for over 1 year and I'm still so very much in love with it. 

Did it come out as a trendy bag? Abosultely, with it's guitar strap and the extra pouch BUT when you think about, it's also a remake of a classic so imo it definitely holds its weight in the "classic bag" category. Prada nylon has been around forever and it's a signature Prada thing. It's not for everyone of course but when I think Prada I think nylon. I love how the bag can be worn more than one way so if couple years from now you are not feeling the whole thick strap multi pochette look you can easily carry it as a small shoulder bag with the short chain or add another strap you like for xbody wear and that look will never go out of style.

I bought this bag not for the trend but simply because it screams "me" to me. I hope you will love yours for the years to come.


----------



## jelly-baby

VSUVUS said:


> This is just my personal opinion...I've had this bag for over 1 year and I'm still so very much in love with it.
> 
> Did it come out as a trendy bag? Abosultely, with it's guitar strap and the extra pouch BUT when you think about, it's also a remake of a classic so imo it definitely holds its weight in the "classic bag" category. Prada nylon has been around forever and it's a signature Prada thing. It's not for everyone of course but when I think Prada I think nylon. I love how the bag can be worn more than one way so if couple years from now you are not feeling the whole thick strap multi pochette look you can easily carry it as a small shoulder bag with the short chain or add another strap you like for xbody wear and that look will never go out of style.
> 
> I bought this bag not for the trend but simply because it screams "me" to me. I hope you will love yours for the years to come.
> 
> View attachment 5116771



Thank you for this. It’s good to hear from someone who has loved the bag for a period of time. Mine arrives today and I do think it has so much going for it. I’ve never looked at it before (never been keen on the LV multi). I love the curved shape of the top and feel that makes it look smarter if I want to use it with the chain only. I’m a mum of two primary kids so I need practical but also want it to look good. Hoping it is a long term bag for me too


----------



## VSUVUS

jelly-baby said:


> Thank you for this. It’s good to hear from someone who has loved the bag for a period of time. Mine arrives today and I do think it has so much going for it. I’ve never looked at it before (never been keen on the LV multi). I love the curved shape of the top and feel that makes it look smarter if I want to use it with the chain only. I’m a mum of two primary kids so I need practical but also want it to look good. Hoping it is a long term bag for me too



If you don’t have too much personal stuff to carry on a daily basis, this bag might just be THE practical yet stylish bag you are looking for!

The great thing about Prada nylon is its durability and the thick strap makes it super comfy to wear plus the bag itself is fairly lightweight especially if you don’t carry the chain (but personally I love the chain so I never take it off ). I’ve carried it on multiple occasions from going on a hike to going out for a nice dinner and it’s all worked out for me lol.

I do find the small pouch sort of get in the way sometimes so I don’t wear it out much but on the bright side, without it, the bag is even more understate and “classy”? if you know what I mean…

Sorry I’m rambling on. Just love this bag soooo much and I hope you do too should you decide to keep it and start wearing it


----------



## jelly-baby

VSUVUS said:


> If you don’t have too much personal stuff to carry on a daily basis, this bag might just be THE practical yet stylish bag you are looking for!
> 
> The great thing about Prada nylon is its durability and the thick strap makes it super comfy to wear plus the bag itself is fairly lightweight especially if you don’t carry the chain (but personally I love the chain so I never take it off ). I’ve carried it on multiple occasions from going on a hike to going out for a nice dinner and it’s all worked out for me lol.
> 
> I do find the small pouch sort of get in the way sometimes so I don’t wear it out much but on the bright side, without it, the bag is even more understate and “classy”? if you know what I mean…
> 
> Sorry I’m rambling on. Just love this bag soooo much and I hope you do too should you decide to keep it and start wearing it



I love your enthusiasm for it! So the update is, the bag arrived.  Whilst it is a little smaller than I imagined, it does fit my things as I really don’t carry many daily essentials (phone with folio case so my cards are in there, key cles and small flat coin purse). Anyway, I also managed to score a preloved one for £300 under RRP and that is arriving today so, if it’s in new condition as it was described, I will keep the preloved one and send other back. Win win Hopefully.


----------



## chaliyai

deleted


----------



## landers379

Does anyone know if they will release new colors for the fall/winter?


----------



## chaliyai

Hello everyone


Last week I asked you here in this thread, whether to go with the 2000 or the 2005 one with the saffiano strap-

Your answers helped me a lot and yesterday my 2005 arrived. I already love it really much and I am sure, this particular model was the best one to choose.

The 2005 multi with the chain and the guitar strap was never really an option for me, because I think I wouldn't wear the thick strap often and so the price difference wouldn't be worth it for me.

To the 2005 with the leather strap I could attach a chain or a longer crossbody strap at any time (for example when hands-free would be needed for traveling) and that would not be possible with the 2000. Also I think the small saffiano details, the longer and thinner strap and the metal zipper elevate the look of the bag.

 can't wait to wear her out


----------



## brnicutie

I absolutely love the re-edition nylon bags. I have the 2005 crossbody in cameo beige and 2000 with the crystals. They're well made and easy to care for.


----------



## Ninkyy

Just received the Re-Edition 2005. Bought the bag from Prada's online store and just out of curiosity wanted to check where it is made. But I can't find the made in tag anywhere! I've literally searched all the tiniest corners of the lining but there is no tag. Is this normal?


----------



## brnicutie

Ninkyy said:


> Just received the Re-Edition 2005. Bought the bag from Prada's online store and just out of curiosity wanted to check where it is made. But I can't find the made in tag anywhere! I've literally searched all the tiniest corners of the lining but there is no tag. Is this normal?


There should be a little black tag telling you where it’s made. This is from my re-edition 2005.


----------



## Ninkyy

brnicutie said:


> There should be a little black tag telling you where it’s made. This is from my re-edition 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128441


Nope, no tag. In my other nylon bags the tag is easy to find, even though it's tiny.  I contacted Prada customer service. Very interesting to hear why the tag is missing.


----------



## brnicutie

Ninkyy said:


> Nope, no tag. In my other nylon bags the tag is easy to find, even though it's tiny.  I contacted Prada customer service. Very interesting to hear why the tag is missing.


Hmmm...now I'm interested in what they told you. Do you mind sharing? If you don't want to post it publicly, maybe you could message me the reason?


----------



## Ninkyy

brnicutie said:


> Hmmm...now I'm interested in what they told you. Do you mind sharing? If you don't want to post it publicly, maybe you could message me the reason?


They asked me to send pictures of the lining and they forwarded the pics to "relevant department". No reply yet after sending the pictures, so now I'm waiting. I'll let you know what they say.

I assume that the mysteriously vanished tag means that my Re Edition isn't made in Italy (all my other Prada Nylon bags are) but I don't really care about that. But I do want to know why the tag is missing


----------



## brnicutie

Ninkyy said:


> They asked me to send pictures of the lining and they forwarded the pics to "relevant department". No reply yet after sending the pictures, so now I'm waiting. I'll let you know what they say.
> 
> I assume that the mysteriously vanished tag means that my Re Edition isn't made in Italy (all my other Prada Nylon bags are) but I don't really care about that. But I do want to know why the tag is missing


I agree. That is weird. Relevant department lol. Yes, please keep me updated.


----------



## bagconfusion

I just bought a classic nylon black one. I am excited to receive it. I got it at quite a deal as new without tags so we will see. I’m gonna ask about authentication later when I receive it to make sure I wasn’t scammed but since it was on eBay if I provide proof I should be refunded. I’m happy though because I really wanted a new handbag but some of them were coming off too high even second hand and I decided this purchase was acceptable and very versatile I think I’ll love it! I’ve been wanting a smaller bag for everyday


----------



## Ninkyy

brnicutie said:


> I agree. That is weird. Relevant department lol. Yes, please keep me updated.


Prada finally answered and their explanation was... Well, they really didn't have any explanation. They basically told me that the tag is indeed missing and in their opinion it's not a problem. They assured me that the bag was checked by their quality control before shipping and there are no flaws. Which is kinda true, the only thing "wrong" with it is the missing tag.

According to Prada customer service they have over 400 manufacturers and some products are made in Italy, some in other countries like Vietnam, Japan, India and China. Which of course we already know.
So in other words they don't have a clue where my Re Edition 2005 was made lol!


----------



## brnicutie

Ninkyy said:


> Prada finally answered and their explanation was... Well, they really didn't have any explanation. They basically told me that the tag is indeed missing and in their opinion it's not a problem. They assured me that the bag was checked by their quality control before shipping and there are no flaws. Which is kinda true, the only thing "wrong" with it is the missing tag.
> 
> According to Prada customer service they have over 400 manufacturers and some products are made in Italy, some in other countries like Vietnam, Japan, India and China. Which of course we already know.
> So in other words they don't have a clue where my Re Edition 2005 was made lol!


Lol...I don't even know what to say to this. At least you know that it's authentic. However, you might have a hard time trying to resell it if you decide to one day.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ninkyy said:


> Prada finally answered and their explanation was... Well, they really didn't have any explanation. They basically told me that the tag is indeed missing and in their opinion it's not a problem. They assured me that the bag was checked by their quality control before shipping and there are no flaws. Which is kinda true, the only thing "wrong" with it is the missing tag.
> 
> According to Prada customer service they have over 400 manufacturers and some products are made in Italy, some in other countries like Vietnam, Japan, India and China. Which of course we already know.
> So in other words they don't have a clue where my Re Edition 2005 was made lol!



I can't absolutely verify this, but when Prada started farming out their manufacturing to China, rumor had it that the Prada boutiques were VERY aware of the "Made in China" stigma.  More than once someone has posted the same thing you posted: no Made in [wherever] tag to be found and the story was that the SA's were removing the Made in China tags to also remove that stigma.  Sleezy, but believable.


----------



## cerulean blue

Ninkyy said:


> Prada finally answered and their explanation was... Well, they really didn't have any explanation. They basically told me that the tag is indeed missing and in their opinion it's not a problem. They assured me that the bag was checked by their quality control before shipping and there are no flaws. Which is kinda true, the only thing "wrong" with it is the missing tag.
> 
> According to Prada customer service they have over 400 manufacturers and some products are made in Italy, some in other countries like Vietnam, Japan, India and China. Which of course we already know.
> So in other words they don't have a clue where my Re Edition 2005 was made lol!



I'm sorry they were unhelpful like this. I would've ask to exchange, or just return and re-buy should they not oblige. If your color happened to be the re-nylon ones that were recent, then highly likely they were made in Italy.


----------



## chaliyai

hey  what are your opinions on the beige colors?

do you like cameo (first picture) or deserto (second picture) more?

I have the feeling, that cameo is more pinkish & deserto is more greyish-yellowy?

Thank you


----------



## BB8

nashpoo said:


> The nude is such a pretty neutral! I'm normally not a huge fan of beige purses but the tone of the prada is really fresh. I just opened my blue one and OMG YOU NEED!! the blue is really limited so I def recommend getting it if you love!!
> 
> The lv is also cute but I heard more people prefer the prada over it. There's a bunch of videos on YouTube comparing the two


Is this the desert beige or cameo beige?


----------



## brnicutie

chaliyai said:


> View attachment 5138801
> View attachment 5138802
> 
> 
> hey  what are your opinions on the beige colors?
> 
> do you like cameo (first picture) or deserto (second picture) more?
> 
> I have the feeling, that cameo is more pinkish & deserto is more greyish-yellowy?
> 
> Thank you


I got the re-edition 2005 in cameo beige. I had the choice between the two and the deserto was just too light for me. Yes, cameo is more on the pinky side and deserto is more gray.


----------



## mc79638

I dont nylon bags and will never spend so much money on them. Prada saffiano leather on the other hand is gorgeous and classy.


----------



## Km2181

brnicutie said:


> I got the re-edition 2005 in cameo beige. I had the choice between the two and the deserto was just too light for me. Yes, cameo is more on the pinky side and deserto is more gray.


Hi, where were you able to find the cameo beige. I can’t find it anywhere!


----------



## brnicutie

Km2181 said:


> Hi, where were you able to find the cameo beige. I can’t find it anywhere!


They are no longer being produced. My SA sourced the world for mine. It was one of the last ones available and this was back in April/May. She told me she located it in Japan. I just lucked out. Mine is also the crossbody one with the silver chain. I'm not sure about the shoulder version.


----------



## Km2181

brnicutie said:


> They are no longer being produced. My SA sourced the world for mine. It was one of the last ones available and this was back in April/May. She told me she located it in Japan. I just lucked out. Mine is also the crossbody one with the silver chain. I'm not sure about the shoulder version.


Thanks! I like the cameo beige color so much more than the new beige color. I may have to find a different color.


----------



## taypolo

Just bought my first ever Prada bag! I’m obsessed! I love how casual this bag is, I don’t have any bags that aren’t leather so I’m looking forward to a nylon bag being more carefree.
I’m shocked with how fast I got it too! I ordered it on Sunday night and it arrived this morning!
(I live in Ontario, Canada and it looks like they ship from Toronto - for my fellow Canadians out there!)


----------



## kittykattt

taypolo said:


> Just bought my first ever Prada bag! I’m obsessed! I love how casual this bag is, I don’t have any bags that aren’t leather so I’m looking forward to a nylon bag being more carefree.
> I’m shocked with how fast I got it too! I ordered it on Sunday night and it arrived this morning!
> (I live in Ontario, Canada and it looks like they ship from Toronto - for my fellow Canadians out there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142206


Beautiful! The more I see this bag the more I love it.


----------



## bearah

Ahh, I'm debating whether I should get the Prada Re-Edition with guitar strap + chain or the mini bag instead. I'm not a fan at all of the thick strap but I think the chain is sooooo cute. I think I like the chain more than the leather strap on the mini bag but the thin leather strap is pretty cute too. I'm just not sure what I would do with the guitar strap after, lol.


----------



## a-s

bearah said:


> Ahh, I'm debating whether I should get the Prada Re-Edition with guitar strap + chain or the mini bag instead. I'm not a fan at all of the thick strap but I think the chain is sooooo cute. I think I like the chain more than the leather strap on the mini bag but the thin leather strap is pretty cute too. I'm just not sure what I would do with the guitar strap after, lol.



i had the same dilemma and went for the 2005 version with both straps. i almost never wear the crossbody so i basically paid that much more for the chain lol... but also it was worth it because i get more use out of it since the chain has a longer drop it sits more comfortably on my shoulder and fits over oversized sweaters etc whereas the leather strap one wouldn’t stay on over my sweater


----------



## bearah

a-s said:


> i had the same dilemma and went for the 2005 version with both straps. i almost never wear the crossbody so i basically paid that much more for the chain lol... but also it was worth it because i get more use out of it since the chain has a longer drop it sits more comfortably on my shoulder and fits over oversized sweaters etc whereas the leather strap one wouldn’t stay on over my sweater



Thank you for this!! I foresee myself using this bag a lot so I think it'll be worth it too.


----------



## Ninkyy

Prada Psycho said:


> I can't absolutely verify this, but when Prada started farming out their manufacturing to China, rumor had it that the Prada boutiques were VERY aware of the "Made in China" stigma.  More than once someone has posted the same thing you posted: no Made in [wherever] tag to be found and the story was that the SA's were removing the Made in China tags to also remove that stigma.  Sleezy, but believable.


Very believable. If the bag was made in Italy there would absolutely be a tag. Now it just seems like they are hoping that the customers don't notice anything and won't ask questions. Such a shame there isn't a Prada store in my country, I'd love to take a closer look at the new Re Editions and check if their tags have also mysteriously vanished


----------



## KathyN115

You could sell the strap if you find you don’t use it.


----------



## Sophie21LV

Hi, does anyone have the one in Alabaster Pink and can post a picture? I am debating and unsure because it seems so very light in color…
Is it noticeably pink or more white in tone?

I appreciate and thank you for your help!


----------



## meowmewmeow

VSUVUS said:


> Are you not considering the Re-Edition 2005 w/ the guitar strap + chain because of the price or simply not into the look?
> 
> I have that one in nylon and personally, to this day, I think it's the best choice I made when I was purchasing the Re-Edition series. That bag to me is like a 3-in-1; I can wear it crossbody, as a shoulder bag and more...and of course I LOVE the overall look of the bag with the thick strap and all.
> 
> BUT! If that look isn't for you then I get it. In that case, I would spend a little bit more ($50CAD+) and get the Re-Edition 2005 mini w/ leather trim. It gives the bag a more luxurious feel, which can be dressed up easier, and I believe will retain better value and life in the long run.
> 
> IF you don't mind the thick crossbody strap+chain look, have you seen this one?
> 
> View attachment 5092199



Does anyone happen to know if this bag has been discontinued? It seems to be out of stock everytime I check for it


----------



## Prada Psycho

meowmewmeow said:


> Does anyone happen to know if this bag has been discontinued? It seems to be out of stock everytime I check for it


 I don't think so, but given this style is one of Prada's "It" bags right now, that's probably why you're having trouble finding it.


----------



## VSUVUS

meowmewmeow said:


> Does anyone happen to know if this bag has been discontinued? It seems to be out of stock everytime I check for it



If you are near a store/boutique, I'd suggest going in to put your name down on the waitlist. 

When I bought mine I put my name down at both stores near me, each had about a 20pp waitlist, and I got a call in 1 week! Note that I also didn't have a SA at the time nor did I have a history with Prada..this was well over a year ago.

Good luck!


----------



## Kaito723

I like it. But I think it’s a “trend” bag. Personally, I stick to classic shapes. If you can’t get it off your mind, then buy it. It can come back around in the future again anyway!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

meowmewmeow said:


> Does anyone happen to know if this bag has been discontinued? It seems to be out of stock everytime I check for it



The Prada site has the Re-Nylon version in stock in some colors.



			https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/bags/shoulder_bags/products.prada_re-edition_2005_re-nylon_bag.1BH204_R064_F0002_V_V1L.html


----------



## chanelandchamps

There was a $100 price incase on the Prada Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon bag? Snuck in an order last night before the increase !


----------



## BB8

chanelandchamps said:


> There was a $100 price incase on the Prada Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon bag? Snuck in an order last night before the increase !


Wow they had another increase? They had a $100 increase just recently too (went from $1390 to $1490)! Congrats on getting it before the increase!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

.


----------



## Peanutbuttercookies

BB8 said:


> Wow they had another increase? They had a $100 increase just recently too (went from $1390 to $1490)! Congrats on getting it before the increase!


I think they had another $200 price increase in Australia.


----------



## spicybeautiful

Ladies, the reedition 2005, along with the nylon bucket bag and back pack had an increase? I swear the 2005 was $1490 last Sunday and today it’s $1,590.

backbqck nylon is now $1,750 ($1,550 last Sunday)

i’m an LV girl and new to prada.Do they do price increase often?


----------



## ghoulish

I know they've increased the Re-Editions several times since the (re)release.

I believe the bucket was $1290 back in March, so a $200 increase across 6 months is steep.


----------



## Maria333

Hi everyone

I've never purchased Prada bags before and am debating between 2005 re-edition with single leather strap and multi-strap versions. I don't see myself wearing the thicker strap and am only considering the multi-strap because of the chain it comes with. Someone here mentioned that the chain strap is longer than the leather strap and as I'd like to be able to wear the bag in winter the strap needs to be long enough to go over a puffer. Unfortunately, I don't have a store nearby and there are no measurements of straps on the website.
If anyone has both could please take a side by side picture to understand if the difference is significant or measure the length of both, chain and leather, straps.


----------



## kprice1019

Anyone have a picture of what they fit inside their re edition 2005?


----------



## Elena S

She came with me back home from Paris  Over €100 cheaper than buying in Sweden where I live.


----------



## VSUVUS

kprice1019 said:


> Anyone have a picture of what they fit inside their re edition 2005?



Not sure if you still need this info but here is a list of things I was able to fit in mine from my recent trip to Vegas (filling it at full capacity as I usually wouldn't)

-1 LV Mini Pochette Accessoires (filled up to the max as a catch-all)
-1 LV Cles + 1 other pouch that's about same size: Cles was filled with about 5 cards and the other was filled with quite a bit of coins and give or take anywhere from 10-25 bills 
-1 Baggu reusable bag (folded and stored in its own pouch)
-1 Invisalign container (about the size of a compact powder)
-1 portable phone charger (mine is on the larger size; roughly 9cm x 7cm x 1.5cm)
-1 iPhone USB cord 

Pretty sure that's about it...if I don't zip up the purse, I'm actually able to put my iPhone XR (w/ an Otterbox case) in vertically if I need to keep my hands free temporarily otherwise I mostly keep my phone in pants or jacket pocket for quick access.

I can upload a photo later too when I get home


----------



## MsMoneybagg

VSUVUS said:


> Not sure if you still need this info but here is a list of things I was able to fit in mine from my recent trip to Vegas (filling it at full capacity as I usually wouldn't)
> 
> -1 LV Mini Pochette Accessoires (filled up to the max as a catch-all)
> -1 LV Cles + 1 other pouch that's about same size: Cles was filled with about 5 cards and the other was filled with quite a bit of coins and give or take anywhere from 10-25 bills
> -1 Baggu reusable bag (folded and stored in its own pouch)
> -1 Invisalign container (about the size of a compact powder)
> -1 portable phone charger (mine is on the larger size; roughly 9cm x 7cm x 1.5cm)
> -1 iPhone USB cord
> 
> Pretty sure that's about it...if I don't zip up the purse, I'm actually able to put my iPhone XR (w/ an Otterbox case) in vertically if I need to keep my hands free temporarily otherwise I mostly keep my phone in pants or jacket pocket for quick access.
> 
> I can upload a photo later too when I get home


I'd be interested in pics! What size Baggu do you carry?


----------



## VSUVUS

Here are some examples of what fits in my Re-Edition 2005 (full capacity)

I’m able to zip up the purse without having to pull hard on the zipper at all but personally I wouldn’t recommend filling it this full…









@MsMoneybagg Standard size Baggu is the biggest I carry (photo 1). Sometimes I do just a baby one (photo 3) or 2 Baggus depending on what I’ve got planned for the day!


----------



## elizapav

These comments are so helpful, thank you all. I am wondering if there are any TPFers who can speak to the nylon wear in a lighter color, like the (Desert Beige or white). I am looking at both the Re Edition 2005 and the mini 2005.
Maybe the mini 2000 since I am concerned about wear with such a light color (more so the white).

Thanks for sharing any experience any recommendations!


----------



## Happyish

elizapav said:


> These comments are so helpful, thank you all. I am wondering if there are any TPFers who can speak to the nylon wear in a lighter color, like the (Desert Beige or white). I am looking at both the Re Edition 2005 and the mini 2005.
> Maybe the mini 2000 since I am concerned about wear with such a light color (more so the white).
> 
> Thanks for sharing any experience any recommendations!


From personal experience with the Prada nylon backpack in light colors, I would say NO. Over time, there were visible signs of soil, and efforts to clean the bag (by a very fine dry cleaners) were useless. On the other hand, it may be that a handbag won't get the same kind of wear as a backpack, so maybe won't get _as_ soiled? However, if your heart is set on a light color (they're lovely) you may want to find out if it can be treated with fabric protector so it would resist stains.


----------



## elizapav

Happyish said:


> From personal experience with the Prada nylon backpack in light colors, I would say NO. Over time, there were visible signs of soil, and efforts to clean the bag (by a very fine dry cleaners) were useless. On the other hand, it may be that a handbag won't get the same kind of wear as a backpack, so maybe won't get _as_ soiled? However, if your heart is set on a light color (they're lovely) you may want to find out if it can be treated with fabric protector so it would resist stains.



Thank you. I was able to try on both the white (crossbody) and beige - I love light colors, but you are right, I think I’d regret it and wouldn’t want to baby it. The Cleo caught my eye too but defeats the purpose of a nylon bag!


----------



## Chaliya

I sold my prada re-edition 2005 few months ago and kinda miss it sometimes

i am currently thinking about purchasing the 2000 now. I did not like the saffiano trimming as it wore down/rubbed off very quickly 


what do you guys think?


----------



## LaPush

I have two PRADA Re-Edition 2000. One with the crystals and the other is sequined which was recently released. I love both and no regrets.


----------



## Antigone

This is my most used bag so yes!


----------



## elzi

Yes to me, because my collection needs a carefree, non-monogrammed small crossbody. I find myself using it a lot!


----------



## VSUVUS

Has anyone’s Re-Edition 2005 leather trim become sticky?

Was just going through my bags and noticed the leather trim has a sticky feel when I slide my finger through it. I’ve had it for about 1.5 year. Wouldn’t say I use it a lot (thanks to the pandemic…). Have always stored the bag in dust bag whenever not in use. I don’t put my bags on the ground and baby them very much. Unlike regular issues with the handle part where it can get in contact with lotion, sanitizer etc just wondering why this is happening


----------



## jforjasmine

So I have fallen in love with the Re Edition 2005 in Black in nylon. Hubs made a passing comment of how I shd get the saffiano leather since I'm already gonna pay *that* much. Now I'm confused!

Pls help:
1) Is the saffiano leather stiff (esp the opening to reach in)?
2) Can you fit as much in the saffiano leather as you do the nylon?

I am 75% casual and 25% formal, most times I don't baby my bags. I am so torn cos my heart was set on the nylon and now my husband says this (and I ventured a look at the saffiano. why oh why!). I worry the gold hardware might look abit loud for everyday casualness (I'm always in my Tshirt/tank with either yoga pants/denim shorts/jeans and sneakers).

Thoughts? Real life advice appreciated! 

Thank you


----------



## ghoulish

VSUVUS said:


> Has anyone’s Re-Edition 2005 leather trim become sticky?
> 
> Was just going through my bags and noticed the leather trim has a sticky feel when I slide my finger through it. I’ve had it for about 1.5 year. Wouldn’t say I use it a lot (thanks to the pandemic…). Have always stored the bag in dust bag whenever not in use. I don’t put my bags on the ground and baby them very much. Unlike regular issues with the handle part where it can get in contact with lotion, sanitizer etc just wondering why this is happening



While I was reorganizing my handbags this weekend, I noticed the corners on my Re-edition are starting to feel a bit tacky. Not super sticky, but definitely tackier than the rest of the trim. I used this bag heavily early on in the pandemic and during rainy days, but hasn't been carried much in the last month or so.  I chalked it up to normal wear & tear as I'm not gentle on this bag at all (it gets tossed around A LOT and I don't store mine in the dust bag), but I've also had it for roughly the same time as you, so maybe there was an issue in early production? I'm not super worried about it but will also keep an eye on how it progresses.

@jforjasmine I'd say go with the Nylon if that's what you're set on. Prada's nylon is the best out there and can take a beating. Their saffiano, imo, is overrated.


----------



## feliceamkraut

Hi there! I was thinking of getting this bag for sightseeing travel and I was wondering if a standard water bottle would fit in it? And if I were to put a water bottle in, would I get anything else in? Thanks!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

jforjasmine said:


> So I have fallen in love with the Re Edition 2005 in Black in nylon. Hubs made a passing comment of how I shd get the saffiano leather since I'm already gonna pay *that* much. Now I'm confused!
> 
> Pls help:
> 1) Is the saffiano leather stiff (esp the opening to reach in)?
> 2) Can you fit as much in the saffiano leather as you do the nylon?
> 
> I am 75% casual and 25% formal, most times I don't baby my bags. I am so torn cos my heart was set on the nylon and now my husband says this (and I ventured a look at the saffiano. why oh why!). I worry the gold hardware might look abit loud for everyday casualness (I'm always in my Tshirt/tank with either yoga pants/denim shorts/jeans and sneakers).
> 
> Thoughts? Real life advice appreciated!
> 
> Thank you


I can't speak to the saffiano version since I have the nylon, but I will say that I think the nylon with the saffiano trim is a great day-to-evening option.  I may have a skewed point of view since I live in Seattle and it is *very* casual here, but I think you could take this bag just about anywhere, day or night.  Since you say you're always in t-shirts and tanks, etc., it might work for you!


----------



## jforjasmine

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> I can't speak to the saffiano version since I have the nylon, but I will say that I think the nylon with the saffiano trim is a great day-to-evening option.  I may have a skewed point of view since I live in Seattle and it is *very* casual here, but I think you could take this bag just about anywhere, day or night.  Since you say you're always in t-shirts and tanks, etc., it might work for you!



Thanks for sharing. We live in Singapore where it is summer all year round. I think the pull factor would be how lightweight nylon would be and how easy it is to pack one bag for travel vs a day and night bag. Ok now I'm leaning towards nylon again.


----------



## Chaliya

VSUVUS said:


> Has anyone’s Re-Edition 2005 leather trim become sticky?
> 
> Was just going through my bags and noticed the leather trim has a sticky feel when I slide my finger through it. I’ve had it for about 1.5 year. Wouldn’t say I use it a lot (thanks to the pandemic…). Have always stored the bag in dust bag whenever not in use. I don’t put my bags on the ground and baby them very much. Unlike regular issues with the handle part where it can get in contact with lotion, sanitizer etc just wondering why this is happening


this was literally why I sold my 2005.

the Saffiano trimming all around wore so bad


----------



## jforjasmine

Chaliya said:


> this was literally why I sold my 2005.
> 
> the Saffiano trimming all around wore so bad



Out of curiosity, how long before this happened, the sticky trimming?


----------



## Chaliya

jforjasmine said:


> Out of curiosity, how long before this happened, the sticky trimming?


I bought in the beginning of 06/2021 and sold in 10/2021 

so very short time, about 4 months :/


----------



## VSUVUS

ghoulish said:


> While I was reorganizing my handbags this weekend, I noticed the corners on my Re-edition are starting to feel a bit tacky. Not super sticky, but definitely tackier than the rest of the trim. I used this bag heavily early on in the pandemic and during rainy days, but hasn't been carried much in the last month or so.  I chalked it up to normal wear & tear as I'm not gentle on this bag at all (it gets tossed around A LOT and I don't store mine in the dust bag), but I've also had it for roughly the same time as you, so maybe there was an issue in early production? I'm not super worried about it but will also keep an eye on how it progresses.
> 
> @jforjasmine I'd say go with the Nylon if that's what you're set on. Prada's nylon is the best out there and can take a beating. Their saffiano, imo, is overrated.





Chaliya said:


> this was literally why I sold my 2005.
> 
> the Saffiano trimming all around wore so bad



Thank you for your inputs. I've read elsewhere that it's "normal" for saffiano leather to get that tacky feel and there are ways to clean it, one of the easiest way being wiping down with baby wipes so I think I will give it a try. And if I make it to my neighbourhood Prada store before the city possibly shuts down again I will ask them there and report back if I get any useful information.

Although I know I haven't used mine heavily, it is probably my most used bag. The leather trim, the whole bag in general really, is still in mint condition, except the sticky feel problem. I love this bag though! Just recently got the Samorga felt liner to protect the lining too.


----------



## Chaliya

I tried to wipe it down with baby wipes with no success - because the sticky feel was nothing on top of the leather, but the leather which already started to rub off

I hope, that you have more luck with some kind of cleaning 

would love if you keep us posted


----------



## acornnn

reviving this thread after reading up on a couple of pages of comments dating from last year!
-- my question is: do you think the mini re-edition 2000/2005 is still worth it in 2022? (even with the price increase now)
im considering the 2005 one because of the slightly longer shoulder strap because from youtube i find the thicker strap does hang a little high up.. but idk if the price is really worth it anymore..
(i dont dare going on preloved market as there are a lot of fakes going around honestly)
i know there's a lot of youtube videos that sharing their thoughts and whatnot, i find that sometimes i can find a more reliable answer and support system here!


----------



## pr1sc

jforjasmine said:


> Out of curiosity, how long before this happened, the sticky trimming?


Hi hi, I'm in Singapore too! Have u bought the nylon bag? I'm considering it too and was contemplating back and forth about getting the nylon strap or leather strap as well


----------



## jackie100

is it me or did this increase in price? Wasnt it like 1650 a few days ago?


----------



## pr1sc

seems like price increased ... I tried out the nylon mini re edition 2000 and 2005 a few days ago. The 2000 one -  handle is too small for me to carry it on my shoulder. Tried the 2005 version with leather strap too but I find it alright. 

There's now a new one that is in saffiano leather instead of nylon with leather strap but the strap is thin kind and it is adjustable - in the website it's called saffiano leather mini bag, the green one is gorgeous (I usually don't like green), the black and white were sold out, in SG it is $2950.


----------



## acornnn

jackie100 said:


> is it me or did this increase in price? Wasnt it like 1650 a few days ago?


yes price went up.. im pretty sure before it was 750/790euros and now its 850/890euros



pr1sc said:


> There's now a new one that is in saffiano leather instead of nylon with leather strap but the strap is thin kind and it is adjustable - in the website it's called saffiano leather mini bag, the green one is gorgeous (I usually don't like green), the black and white were sold out, in SG it is $2950.


is there a link to the website for saffiano leather one? i cant seem to find it!
i saw it on instareel but i was just curious to how the other colours looked like!


----------



## rff72

I’ve been looking for a bag for casual use. I needed help in deciding if I should get this or the Chloé small woody tote. I was hoping someone could help me decide!


----------



## jackie100

Does anyone know if this is a scratch? You can barely see it in some lights. I got the nylon prada bag but I just noticed i think there is a slight scratch but only visible in certain light. Is this something I should return? I ordered it online from Prada. I haven't even worn it out yet!


----------



## Prada Psycho

jackie100 said:


> Does anyone know if this is a scratch? You can barely see it in some lights. I got the nylon prada bag but I just noticed i think there is a slight scratch but only visible in certain light. Is this something I should return? I ordered it online from Prada. I haven't even worn it out yet!


Looks like an ink mark in the photos you posted.


----------



## jackie100

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks like an ink mark in the photos you posted.



Ok, I will try to clean it out. I assumed it was a scratch


----------



## Prada Psycho

jackie100 said:


> Ok, I will try to clean it out. I assumed it was a scratch


If you can exchange it that's an option, but I've heard too many horror stories about returns and exchanges via Prada.com.  It's going to get banged up when you use it, so if it were me, I'd let it go.


----------



## jforjasmine

pr1sc said:


> Hi hi, I'm in Singapore too! Have u bought the nylon bag? I'm considering it too and was contemplating back and forth about getting the nylon strap or leather strap as well



Hi sorry I have been too busy to check back here. Yes I bought it eventually when I was still in Denmark in early January. I got the nylon one. I dont have to baby it so much, and it is super versatile. Love love love it!


----------

